
The database that stays up even when you try to remove the last replica - jchanimal
https://blog.fauna.com/fauna-topology-operations
======
bufferoverflow
Previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13879475](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13879475)

Basically, FaunaDB is very expensive at $0.01 per 1000 queries.

~~~
jchanimal
As the author of our internal pricing simulators, I can tell you we strive to
be cheaper than Amazon DynamoDB for most workloads, while offering
capabilities more like Google Spanner.

If the price for our managed cloud isn't working for a customer, FaunaDB also
runs great anyplace you can run a JVM, so there is the option to scale
workloads on machines of your choice.

~~~
bufferoverflow
DynamoDB on Amazon, not even counting the generous free tier, costs $0.09 per
5.2 million reads (queries I assume).

[https://aws.amazon.com/dynamodb/pricing/](https://aws.amazon.com/dynamodb/pricing/)

The free tier is 200 million reads per month. That would cost $2M on your
service.

~~~
jchanimal
With Fauna you pay for operations, with Dynamo you pay for availability. So
the worst case Dynamo pricing is when you must buy significantly more
availability than actual operations. This is common with bursty workloads. The
closer your workload is to steady state, the better off you are buying
capacity, the more bursty you are, the better off you are buying operations.

I don't have my calculator handy but if your use case is "adequate performance
for my interactive app" Fauna ought to come out a little cheaper than
DynamoDB. An app that's doing million of reads a month will see peaks closer
to 100x that. That is the number that matters when it comes to buying
capacity.

200 million reads a month works out to about 77 requests per second. If your
app bursts to 77 requests a second, that's also within the Fauna Cloud free
plan.

